# Adult Shikamaru



## Undead (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow, this is freaking amazing. I love how the artist re-designed the outfit. 
This is so cool, and Shikamaru would look awesome like this. 
Credit goes to llScrappyll
​Always Look on the Bright Side of Life


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jun 24, 2009)

Shikamaru looks extremely badass.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 24, 2009)

looks a bit too much like asuma and im not sure i like the 1 pocket flak jacket. is okay


----------



## Undead (Jun 24, 2009)

To each their own haha. I think he looks sweet.


----------



## Merv The Perv (Jun 24, 2009)

Hot!  That's all I have to say....and smexy as hell!


----------



## Euraj (Jun 25, 2009)

That works!

Nice concept.


----------



## Undead (Jun 25, 2009)

I know right? I can totally see 
Shikamaru like that in the future.


----------



## Bart (Jun 25, 2009)

That's just awesome!


----------



## Quincy James (Jun 25, 2009)

Me like  He looks velly cool.


----------



## Gymnopedie (Jun 25, 2009)

Looks f*ckin' awesome.


----------



## animesuperfreak (Jun 25, 2009)

wow....if i look close enough, i can just barely see traces of the old shikamaru, so it reAlly looks like its him grown up. this is good. 10/10


----------



## Valtieri (Jun 25, 2009)

Very good, It's easy to see Shika in there.


----------



## Mar Azul (Jun 25, 2009)

That really is good. He looks a little chunky, but good. I love the expression on his face


----------



## RyuKen-O (Jun 25, 2009)

You should add an eyepatch. That should make him cooler.


----------



## pinkmartini (Jun 25, 2009)

He looks like his dad! Very well done!


----------



## Rollerkingdom (Jun 25, 2009)

wow that's great  I really like the clothes!!


----------



## Noitora (Jun 26, 2009)

Amazing picture there, and a perfectly acceptable future appearance, with hints from his own father and from Asuma.


----------



## Sunabozu (Jun 26, 2009)

Whoa ... Shikamaru looks like a cross between Asuma and his father Shikaku. Still, the artworks looks great


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jun 26, 2009)

llScrappyll does good work. Looks incredible. Thanks for posting. 

PS: Welcome back. _Again._


----------



## Pepper (Jun 26, 2009)

It's amazing.


----------



## Bushin (Jun 26, 2009)

I like it how he kept the beard of his father and Asuma's influence is also clearly visible. Agreed - this is indeed awesome.


----------



## Laex (Jun 26, 2009)

lol its like asuma reincarnated!  


quite epic, and i love the coloring, great job!


----------



## 【Temari】 (Jun 26, 2009)

oh god! he looks like a handsome goat


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 26, 2009)

I see Itachi in him.


----------



## Cap. Bassam (Jun 26, 2009)

*What?*



Hand Banana said:


> I see Itachi in him.


*Whats Wrong With Your Eyes Sempei?*

*He Looks Exactly Like Asuma.*


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Jun 26, 2009)

You did a great job on this one man.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jun 26, 2009)

Cap. Bassam said:


> *Whats Wrong With Your Eyes Sempei?*
> 
> *He Looks Exactly Like Asuma.*



I know and he did a great job. I was just commenting about the lines by his eyes


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 26, 2009)

Looks really good. I like the fact that it looks like Asuma. Kind of like a tribute.


----------



## Elle (Jun 26, 2009)

Love this one and think the artist did a great job projecting what Shikamaru will look like when he gets older XD.


----------



## KFC (Jun 26, 2009)

He looks nice and PISSED OFF!


----------



## Jibutters (Jun 26, 2009)

amazingly badass shikamaru


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jun 27, 2009)

wow they did a really good job with it. he still has his trademark look in his eyes


----------



## TekJounin (Jun 28, 2009)

Commented on the artist's DA page.  It is a very good interpretation.


----------



## Mongrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Though I am curious which came first ...

 or


----------



## Darth Goob (Jan 1, 2012)

possibly the most awesome thing ever!


----------



## Violence (Jan 1, 2012)

wow! shikamaru looks great! :33


----------



## VTsop (Jan 2, 2012)

Saru Goob said:


> Wow, this is freaking amazing. I love how the artist re-designed the outfit.
> This is so cool, and Shikamaru would look awesome like this.
> Credit goes to llScrappyll
> ​



Shikamaru has blackhair .
I think black hair confirms more to him !


----------



## Floreindein (Jan 3, 2012)

awesome, really


----------



## iSmile (Jan 3, 2012)

wow! very nicely developed


----------



## Whirlpool (Jan 3, 2012)

like how his bangs frame his face, as well as facial hair. The way he looks in canon is too plain imo


----------



## Dejablue (Jan 14, 2012)

wow quite nice. I guess options are limited when it comes to Naras and hair style. Always a ponytail, eh?  I get hints of Asuma which is is odd but still okay. Its the cig I guess.


----------



## Shimomeikato (Jan 15, 2012)

NICE !! 
he looks like an larger shikamaru, azuma and his dad  in 1 person ^^


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Jan 15, 2012)

Epic man.But I'd actually prefer him without the Chuunin jacket in this pic.But I think that he will probaly keep it like his dad


----------



## Cornbreesha (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice...but the bangs look weird..


----------



## Laura (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice, i see how much of an impact asuma has had on him, very good, although i'd maybe like a few scars like his dad?


----------



## Akaikumo (Jan 15, 2012)

He looks more like  but it's still a good drawing


----------

